# Help With The White Knuckle Experiences.



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

When driving on the interstate and a 18 wheeler or fellow camper passes my tv and tt swerve towards the vehicle on the side causing these white knuckles. When this happens I can see me plowing into the other vehicle. I have a titan as a tow vehicle and pull a 22 foot (SOB) that weighs approximately 4500. I know with this package I am in my weight limit and also have a equalizer hitch. Is there any thing I can do to bring my knuckles back to normal. Would a 3/4 ton truck fix this?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

do you have a picture of your setup?
Is the trailer level or nose high when hooked up?
Mine did the same thing and lowering the tongue fixed it.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

One thing that will help is to move as far right in your lane as you can when you see a semi/RV coming up behind you. That helps a lot to cut down on the "sucked in" phenomenon.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I have only one picture and it is pretty bad, was taken at night. From what I can see it may be very slightly nose high if not level.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Cajuncountry said:


> I have only one picture and it is pretty bad, was taken at night. From what I can see it may be very slightly nose high if not level.


Get it level or even slightly nose down.
You'll prolly hafta re-do the hitch setup to achieve that.
problems will be solved.

Look at the picture in Dougs signature of his Titan and he has no problems.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks, I will work on this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Simple...just don't let anyone pass you...









Seriously, the info list above is solid. You might have to just start over and test varying setups. Do you haul with a full tank of fresh water?

Someone this board have even said this problem was greatly reduced after replacing the stock tires on their Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would do like Jim mention and see how that works

Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Does your equalizer hitch have a built in sway control? I'm not familiar with that brand so it may sound like a dumb question. I have an old reese with cams on the bars and that works pretty good at minimizing the "suck in" or side draft of passing rigs. I feel it but it isn't severe enough to cause the white knockles that you are getting. 
Bob


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Does your equalizer hitch have a built in sway control? I'm not familiar with that brand so it may sound like a dumb question. I have an old reese with cams on the bars and that works pretty good at minimizing the "suck in" or side draft of passing rigs. I feel it but it isn't severe enough to cause the white knockles that you are getting.
> Bob


It does have a built in sway control and weight distribution. I went to the website to check how to properly install hitch. I bought my SOB from anothr titan owner and just figured it was setup right. Well now I will be changing it and getting it level or a little nose down.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you should readjust the equalizer. I Had this problem when the dealer set mine up. I redid it and its great now.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

By all means, check the set up of your hitch, but remember, anytime two large vehicles pass, there is an air pressure difference created between them, this creates a vacuum like phenominon (sorry, I don't remember my physics for the exact science involved), and the lighter of the two vehicles will pull in, whether your running a Hensley or an Equalizer. This space is distance critical, and a few inches wider can result in less "pull".

Are your TV and TT being pulled as one, or is there a distinct difference in the amount of pull on the TV vs. the TT. If it is the former, then your sway is probably working as advertised, the latter and you will need to do some more fine tuning.

Of course this opinion is based on my own personal experience, having a pull at some times, and no pull at others. The only difference being the distance between me and the semi that was passing at the time, or that I was passing.

Tim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Does your equalizer hitch have a built in sway control? I'm not familiar with that brand so it may sound like a dumb question. I have an old reese with cams on the bars and that works pretty good at minimizing the "suck in" or side draft of passing rigs. I feel it but it isn't severe enough to cause the white knockles that you are getting.
> Bob


 There are no stupid questions on Outbackers.com......*[size=5]Period![/size]*

In my limited experience I found the best way to mitigate sway is to have a TV with ample wheel base, Proper loading and weight distribution bar loading and if needed anti-sway bars. Towing my 31RQS I do not have anti-sway bars as any sway that I am experiencing now is few and far between and really not noticeable. Actually I think I am causing the 18 wheelers to sway. Heh Heh!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

First, if the dealership set up your equalizer, check everything out and re-adjust it. Most dealerships are clueless on how to set these things up and they almost never actually test drive the setup.

Second, I had the same problem you mentioned on a trip to Georgia. When I got to my destination, I discovered that the tension on the bars was almost negligable. I torqued them back down per the installation instructions and no more problems. I check those torques before every trip now.

Like hatcityhosehauler said, if the entire setup (tv and tt) move as one, its just physics and is normal. If the TT is dancing behind you, then work on your Equalizer setup.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Make sure you don't have too much weight back of the camper's axles. If the hitch is too light, then that will induce sway.

Of course, it wouldn't hurt to trade that KZ for an Outback!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First time i towed my trailer (after the dealer set it up for me) I was all over the place -- a squirrel on a bike could pass me and i would sway --

got home and adjusted -- readjusted -- and readjusted the thing -- and finally got it to where a 747 on final approach could land next to me and I wouldn't feel it...

And the previous guy may have had it set perfect also -- but your vehicle is different then his so that blows everything...


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Cajuncountry said:


> When driving on the interstate and a 18 wheeler or fellow camper passes my tv and tt swerve towards the vehicle on the side causing these white knuckles. When this happens I can see me plowing into the other vehicle. I have a titan as a tow vehicle and pull a 22 foot (SOB) that weighs approximately 4500. I know with this package I am in my weight limit and also have a equalizer hitch. Is there any thing I can do to bring my knuckles back to normal. Would a 3/4 ton truck fix this?


Just curious - what type of tires are you running? Manufacturer? Style? Age? I've heard that "big lug" (offroad or all terraine) soft tires can give a truck a squirmy feel that could translate into a little more movement when pulling a trailer. Hard highway tires with a center rib and steel belts in the sidewall are supposidly the best to reduce the squirmy ride and getting pushed around.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I just want to know what roads Ghosty is driving on so I can avoid them, first of all if a squirrel on a bike passes you you need a new TV for sure and about the 747 landing you need a new GPS.









I would look at the weighting of the trailer, sounds lite on the hitch, I found this several times was a problem when I had a TT. Even after I went to a fiver it can happen but then it is usually related to tire pressure on either the truck of fiver.

good luck, Steve


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Travelers, before all adjustments are made, make sure you have LT tires, not P tires, inflated to maximum rated pressure, then make all of the adjustments. Actual tire sizes vary even with the same "size" label.
The difference in the sidewall construction between P abd LT tires will reduce many of the "sway" issues if all adjustments are made correctly. White knucles should not happen!

Good Luck,
Dave


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Cajun,

You should probably PM PDXDoug as he seemed to have tuned his equalizer-Titan-28RSDS setup.

I have said\read this more time then I have said "thank you" but make sure you follow the equalizer setup to a "t".

The first thing it tells you is to set the head with some "sag height" into it. The Outback tongue is about 23" high so therefore the hitch ball should be at about 25" even 26" when not hooked up. The Titan is a little spongy in the rear so I wouldn't be afraid to go all the way to 26" or even higher. You may have to flip the shank to do it so beware of that. Note it is extremely critical that you have that correct because the WD bars are meant to compensate for some drop and of course increased tongue weight but not too much. In other words if you don't setup the sag height correctly then you are taking away some of the tuning of that hitch. From there proceed with the rest of the directions.

I saw other suggestions that helped as well and I would get rid of the P-tires for sure but I wouldn't go out and get me a 3/4 ton. It would be nice but not really required.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

easiest thing to do is attend an Outbackers rally, when you are coming in or going out..all these experts will scrutinize your rig and let you know what to do









(I still have to make all the changes everyone recommended)


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Travelers said:


> easiest thing to do is attend an Outbackers rally, when you are coming in or going out..all these experts will scrutinize your rig and let you know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be in Topsail on June 4-10. If my problem has not been fixed I will definitly be asking for help.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> First time i towed my trailer (after the dealer set it up for me) I was all over the place -- a squirrel on a bike could pass me and i would sway --
> 
> got home and adjusted -- readjusted -- and readjusted the thing -- and finally got it to where a 747 on final approach could land next to me and I wouldn't feel it...
> 
> And the previous guy may have had it set perfect also -- but your vehicle is different then his so that blows everything...


I don't think thats how it really went ghosty









It should read "When I got home I told the dealer I was going to sue him.Then filed a class action suit against the hitch manufacture maybe even Keystone,and the auto maker.









Sorry I had to









John


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Make sure you don't have too much weight back of the camper's axles. If the hitch is too light, then that will induce sway.
> 
> Of course, it wouldn't hurt to trade that KZ for an Outback!


HE NEEDS TO! That KZ is too small for him. Trust me.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Make sure the tires on both the trailer and the truck are properly inflated, towards the high end of the spectrum. Nobody talks much about this but keep your center of gravity balanced fore-aft and left-right. You can cheat the load slightly forward of the axles but keep it centered left to right and try to keep the weight as low as possible.

Keep your gear stowed securely and not bouncing around.

I would take a hard look at the hitch setup. It sounds like you have the right equipment (truck, trailer, hitch) but it may not be working well together just yet.

When driving you have to anticipate the push and suck qualities of other vehicles. I don't always fight it, I just anticipate it and for goodness sakes, DON'T OVERCORRECT. Almost every accident I read about features overcorrection as a component. Not always but most of the time. If the truck is sucked a little toward the passing rig, as long as you don't run out of the lane or hit anything it won't necessarily hurt you. You can resist the pull but don't "try to escape".

Reverie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

egregg57 said:


> Does your equalizer hitch have a built in sway control? I'm not familiar with that brand so it may sound like a dumb question. I have an old reese with cams on the bars and that works pretty good at minimizing the "suck in" or side draft of passing rigs. I feel it but it isn't severe enough to cause the white knockles that you are getting.
> Bob


 There are no stupid questions on Outbackers.com......*[size=5]Period![/size]*

In my limited experience I found the best way to mitigate sway is to have a TV with ample wheel base, Proper loading and weight distribution bar loading and if needed anti-sway bars. Towing my 31RQS I do not have anti-sway bars as any sway that I am experiencing now is few and far between and really not noticeable. Actually I think I am causing the 18 wheelers to sway. Heh Heh!
[/quote]

Lol I drive a semi... Trust me your not making semis sway.. lol They weigh 80,000 you might weigh 20,000. Honestly we dont even feel a nudge in the wheel from any camper. Its is hardly noticable passing another semi, unless its windy. But we know everyone around us feels us.. So most try to respect that and give as much room as possible. But there are just as many that dont care, just like there are many campers who dont care.

Carey


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Have to agree with the advice given. I would:

Properly inflate all tires - check before every trip
Get the trailer level when in tow.
Check the tongue weight - weigh your rig
When you pack, keep the heavy stuff low and forward
Use the fresh tank to add tongue weight
Use the manual switch to slightly apply the trailer brakes when the semi passes.

I have done/do all of these and usually don't have any issues.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> By all means, check the set up of your hitch, but remember, anytime two large vehicles pass, there is an air pressure difference created between them, this creates a vacuum like phenominon (sorry, I don't remember my physics for the exact science involved), and the lighter of the two vehicles will pull in, whether your running a Hensley or an Equalizer. This space is distance critical, and a few inches wider can result in less "pull".
> 
> Are your TV and TT being pulled as one, or is there a distinct difference in the amount of pull on the TV vs. the TT. If it is the former, then your sway is probably working as advertised, the latter and you will need to do some more fine tuning.
> 
> ...


The phenomenon is called Bernoulli's Principle.

Increasing the distance between the vehicles is what works for me. If you watch the passing large vehicle, you will probably notice that "he" is hugging the outside line. The passing vehicle feels the pull also.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> By all means, check the set up of your hitch, but remember, anytime two large vehicles pass, there is an air pressure difference created between them, this creates a vacuum like phenominon (sorry, I don't remember my physics for the exact science involved), and the lighter of the two vehicles will pull in, whether your running a Hensley or an Equalizer. This space is distance critical, and a few inches wider can result in less "pull".
> 
> Are your TV and TT being pulled as one, or is there a distinct difference in the amount of pull on the TV vs. the TT. If it is the former, then your sway is probably working as advertised, the latter and you will need to do some more fine tuning.
> 
> ...


The phenomenon is called Bernoulli's Principle.

Increasing the distance between the vehicles is what works for me. If you watch the passing large vehicle, you will probably notice that "he" is hugging the outside line. The passing vehicle feels the pull also.

Dan








[/quote]

I was going to call it the venturi effect but since that is based on the Bernoulli principal I guess it is the same. The only difference is the fluid is not moving it is stationary and the solid object is the moving part but it still creates a low pressure between the two solid objects.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks...I couldn't remember if it was Bernoulli, or venturi or both, so I just kept it simple...I knew somebody would know it...

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I agree with Travelers, before all adjustments are made, make sure you have LT tires, not P tires, inflated to maximum rated pressure, then make all of the adjustments. Actual tire sizes vary even with the same "size" label.
> The difference in the sidewall construction between P abd LT tires will reduce many of the "sway" issues if all adjustments are made correctly. White knucles should not happen!
> 
> Good Luck,
> Dave


To demonstrate this, drive your Titan to the sales lot of any American truck. Grab your Titan by the top of the bed and push it back and forth - note the flex in the tire sidewalls. Now stroll over to a 3/4 or 1-ton and do the same. The difference will be very graphic, if your Titan is wearing "P" tires, rather than LT tires.

Not a knock on Titans, they are my favorite half-ton. You would get the same effect with any half-ton.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> First time i towed my trailer (after the dealer set it up for me) I was all over the place -- a squirrel on a bike could pass me and i would sway --
> 
> got home and adjusted -- readjusted -- and readjusted the thing -- *and finally got it to where a 747 on final approach could land next to me and I wouldn't feel it...*
> 
> And the previous guy may have had it set perfect also -- but your vehicle is different then his so that blows everything...


Darn, ya'll drive in some strange locations...


----------

